# Is it OK to break Wellbutrin SR tablets in half?



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

I want to retry Wellbutrin, but the dose of 150mg gave me anxiety. 

My doctor said it was OK to break the Wellbutrin SR tablets in half, "it might release all at once, but that shouldn't be a problem" 

But i am wondering if breaking the Wellbutrin SR tablets in half would screw up the sustained release effect? And what your experience(s) have been with breaking the SR tablet in half. 


Thanks,


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Chances are it will break the slow-release. 75mg all at one time shouldn't be a problem though. You may have some GI problems the first couple times you take it.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

rustybob said:


> Chances are it will break the slow-release. 75mg all at one time shouldn't be a problem though. You may have some GI problems the first couple times you take it.


But would 75mg all at once FEEL different? Would it cause a spike and a drop?

There must be a reason for the sustained release.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Eric69 said:


> But would 75mg all at once FEEL different? Would it cause a spike and a drop?
> 
> There must be a reason for the sustained release.
> 
> Cheers,


Yeah, so the drug company could have a new patent on it 

But in all seriousness, most SR stuff is mainly for stopping GI problems, or in the case of Effexor, so that you only have to dose once a day.

For bupropion, since too much made you anxious, I'd probably only dose twice at the most per day, split about 8 hours apart.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wellbutrin: dose three times a day
Wellbutrin SR: dose twice a day
Wellbutrin XL: dose once a day

(meaning split the doses up)


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr House said:


> Wellbutrin: dose three times a day
> Wellbutrin SR: dose twice a day
> Wellbutrin XL: dose once a day
> 
> (meaning split the doses up)


What happens if you take Wellbutrin SR once per day? Cheers,


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Eric69 said:


> What happens if you take Wellbutrin SR once per day? Cheers,


You'd just be extremely limited in efficacy. Bupropion's half life is about 10 hours. The SR pills spread that out to about 17 hours, but once a day won't keep a steady amount of bupropion in your system.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

rustybob said:


> You'd just be extremely limited in efficacy. Bupropion's half life is about 10 hours. The SR pills spread that out to about 17 hours, but once a day won't keep a steady amount of bupropion in your system.


Wouldn't that be perfect?

Take it in the morning, and then by bedtime there is half the dose in your system.

And then take it in the morning again


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

rustybob said:


> You'd just be extremely limited in efficacy. Bupropion's half life is about 10 hours. The SR pills spread that out to about 17 hours, but once a day won't keep a steady amount of bupropion in your system.


So say you took 100mg SR once per day.

It would be like:

Day 1: 100mg 
Day 2: 50mg (left over) + 100mg 
Day 3: 25mg (left over) + 50mg (left over) + 100mg

AND SO ON...

Each day would accumulate more and more bupurion in your system...... although it could be a little slower i think.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Had some wellbutrin SR lying in my bag. I cut in in 4 pieces and took one of them.
I ll see how it goes.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Eric69 said:


> So say you took 100mg SR once per day.
> 
> It would be like:
> 
> ...


You got the basic idea but the numbers would be lower due to the slow release. Some would get released instantly and some of that would be gone earlier.

So it would build up pretty sloew for you. And I dunno about you, but I want results now


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Eric69 said:


> There must be a reason for the sustained release.


There is, but a finance major such as myself could likely explain it at least as well as any pharmacist, seeing how it has basically nothing to do with pharmacology.

GSK (big evil drug company) wanted to milk their cash cow for as long as possible, thus multiple reincarnations of Wellbutrin.

1. Wellbutrin: take every 8 hours

The patent is near expiration, so go to step 2:

2. Wellbutrin SR: take every 12 hours

Damn, that patent is near expiration again, so go to step 3:

3. Wellbutrin XL: take every 24 hours

Damn, we've run out of steps and the bottom line is sinking!!! Well, had a good run, staying under patent for 20+ years with this silly, though, quite common game where the FDA deems slapping on a time release coating to be a "new" drug.


----------



## KarenR (Sep 16, 2010)

karoloydi said:


> Had some wellbutrin SR lying in my bag. I cut in in 4 pieces and took one of them.
> I ll see how it goes.


How did cutting the SR work out for you?


----------



## KarenR (Sep 16, 2010)

I took Wellbutrin XL 150mg daily with Celexa....too much anxiety.
Tried Wellbutrin SR 100 (generic) daily with Celexa...seemed even more anxiety
Back to Wellbutrin XL150mg with Celexa...trying 10g Celexa instead of 20mg.
Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

rustybob said:


> You got the basic idea but the numbers would be lower due to the slow release. Some would get released instantly and some of that would be gone earlier.
> 
> So it would build up pretty sloew for you. And I dunno about you, but I want results now


That's true.

The problem is, my body is pretty sensitive, so i'm willing to wait a little bit longer for results.

150mg was too much for me, so i am debating whether to try 100mg SR once per day or cut the 150mg pill into two pieces, 75mg per day. The doctor said it's OK to cut the SR pills in half, but hmmm.

Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

karoloydi said:


> Had some wellbutrin SR lying in my bag. I cut in in 4 pieces and took one of them.
> I ll see how it goes.


Please let me know how this goes.

Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

KarenR said:


> I took Wellbutrin XL 150mg daily with Celexa....too much anxiety.
> Tried Wellbutrin SR 100 (generic) daily with Celexa...seemed even more anxiety
> Back to Wellbutrin XL150mg with Celexa...trying 10g Celexa instead of 20mg.
> Any suggestions appreciated.


Yeah the 150mg gave me anxiety too.

My doctor prescribed me 100mg SR which is the lowest dose available. I am deciding wether to try that dose, or cut the 150mg pills in half and try 75mg per day.

It's cheaper for me to cut the 150mg pills in half because i already have them.

Cheers,


----------



## wright1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> That's true.
> 
> The problem is, my body is pretty sensitive, so i'm willing to wait a little bit longer for results.
> 
> ...


I take 150 mg twice daily and it's causing me extreme headaches


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Please let me know how this goes.
> 
> Cheers,


It was fine. The duration was almost the same, just slightly less.
The intensity was almost the same for the first hour or two and then it calmed down. But it felt more potent than 1/4 of the potency of the whole pill.
I also took it with some gabapentin. So maybe that altered my perception of the effects.


----------



## KayBee01 (Oct 12, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Yeah the 150mg gave me anxiety too.
> 
> My doctor prescribed me 100mg SR which is the lowest dose available. I am deciding wether to try that dose, or cut the 150mg pills in half and try 75mg per day.
> 
> ...


Are the 150mg the XL version or the SR version? Did you try cutting them in half? My pdoc said I can cut the XL in half??? I have the 150mg XL version and they're too stimulating so he said to cut them in half. Kind of scared to but the 100SR version are too strong also (as far as causing anxiety). He wants me to take Xanax with the Wellbutrin to cut down the anxiety. Anyone else using Xanax with Wellbutrin??


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

KayBee01 said:


> Are the 150mg the XL version or the SR version? Did you try cutting them in half? My pdoc said I can cut the XL in half??? I have the 150mg XL version and they're too stimulating so he said to cut them in half. Kind of scared to but the 100SR version are too strong also (as far as causing anxiety). He wants me to take Xanax with the Wellbutrin to cut down the anxiety. Anyone else using Xanax with Wellbutrin??


I thought you couldn't cut the XL in half?

I am actually taking the full 150mg XL now. It's OK but yeah, I wish there was a lower dose too. They should consider making a 100mg XL version for people who are skinny or different metabolisms or sensitive to meds.


----------



## KayBee01 (Oct 12, 2010)

You're so right....they should have a lower dose of the xl wellbutrin. I can't take the higher doses, makes me a little hyper and causes anxiety. Even the 100mg sr is too strong. Works well at first but once it starts to build up...anxiety is bad. Thinking of cutting the 100SR in half and taking it once a day to see how it goes.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

In the past I cut both SL and XR in half and dint't notice anything other than half the dose. Since I've been on psycho-pharmaceuticals I haven't had any type of long lasting, extended release or sustained release, etc that I couldn't cut in half. Even though all the bottles say not to, but in every case my doctor/psychiatrist has told me to and said that it would make no difference and it has always been fine, and worked as it should. 

Maybe with the older technologies you couldn't cut the extended/sustained release but I think now the oly reason they say not to is so that you'll buy the instant release version instead. i.e. pharmaceuticals want you to think that if you're in a situation like your's you have to buy a new bottle of pills instead of using what you already have.


----------



## viper1431 (Jun 6, 2012)

A little tidbit on wiki about it
" Merck indicates that splitting a 150 mg Wellbutrin SR tablet decreases the time to peak levels, but that it will retain its sustained-release characteristics.[179]"


----------

